# Piraya & Caribe Mixed Shoal



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

This is my first attempt to mix caribe and piraya. I am not sure what's gonna happen, but i am curious about it. Hope nothing happens, and they live together peacefully.








These are some pictures just 1 hour after putting them in tank.


































The following is their warm up video while discovering the tank





One of the caribes dived instantly like a lightening towards my finger













And this is their first meal; with shrimp


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

all I can say is wow...

What happened to your army of reds?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks good! Keep a good eye him though because once you see him getting beat up, trust and believe there gonna kill him. Im not saying they will just saying if you see any sighns be carefull. At that age they are so cannabalistic, i bought 10 caribe about a month and a half ago and now im down to two. there looking good though! Keep us with updates!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

They are all showing some very nice bright color, they are looking great and goodluck to you!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> They are all showing some very nice bright color, they are looking great and goodluck to you!


Thanks...
Agreed on the colors. Thank you for wishing luck, think i'm gonna need it.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

All of your fish have such great colouration









How many of each species do you have in the tank?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Dizzy Dawg said:


> All of your fish have such great colouration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx man,
I got 5 Caribe + 1 Piraya


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice shoal mate, some great colour in your pygo's


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

dezboy said:


> very nice shoal mate, some great colour in your pygo's


Thnx dez.
Hope colors stays the same until maturity..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hopefully, But alot of things affect the coulour of your P's................


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

dezboy said:


> Hopefully, But alot of things affect the coulour of your P's................


Yes, there are many things affecting. Especially, regular partial water changes (every 2-3 days) will do a great help IMO.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow,very nice and bright colours.I liked them your new fishes,these are wonderful.Congratulations Barış,I hope you'll keep them during long years.It was happened a very nice combination


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Very very nice Cariba and Piraya.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

orhan dağcı said:


> Very very nice Cariba and Piraya.


Thank you, my friends.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Really nice fish. Good luck with them


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Really nice fish. Good luck with them


Thank You, Dr. Giggles.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice colors on them, i have seen baby pirayas eat one another, i had 5 down to 2, so i hope this is not the case......G/L


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

assclown said:


> Very nice


Thank you Resul...


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

nameless said:


> This is my first attempt to mix caribe and piraya. I am not sure what's gonna happen, but i am curious about it. Hope nothing happens, and they live together peacefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like your gravel its make the tank look cool and your fish they have great colours


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you Jacks,
The gravel is Aquaclay.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice shoal, a really nice colorful shoal. I wouldn't worry about your shoal working out because I successfully mixed two piraya, two terns and two cariba "so far" and things have been good for 9 months now, nevermind the occasional fin nip every now and then that's normal. Regardless of pygos or serras or even pritso's in the end they are piranhas and having more than one p in the same tank is a risk but pygos are the most easy to shoal so long as they have space and are well fed. That piraya will show those caribas whos the boss when it gets bigger lol. Good luck with your beautiful shoal!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Ja said:


> Nice shoal, a really nice colorful shoal. I wouldn't worry about your shoal working out because I successfully mixed two piraya, two terns and two cariba "so far" and things have been good for 9 months now, nevermind the occasional fin nip every now and then that's normal. Regardless of pygos or serras or even pritso's in the end they are piranhas and having more than one p in the same tank is a risk but pygos are the most easy to shoal so long as they have space and are well fed. That piraya will show those caribas whos the boss when it gets bigger lol. Good luck with your beautiful shoal!


Thank you very much for the comment. Made me more comfortable.








I know the risks, but IMO its worth taking it.
Hope they get along well.

p.s. Piraya just started to act like boss a little.


----------

